# TT/TTS videos



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Anyone got any decent videos while those of us wait for delivery (preferably of a TTS) ?

Decent videos are few and far between. Of the better ones I can find that make you look forward to owning one , I can find -





Slightly dangerous driving around inner city within Portugal in the TT version (non-TTS), testing out the launch control a few times (may want to ffwd to about 11min in)





Same guys again, but this time ffwd 30mins in till they start a bit of somewhat dangerous driving on public roads, but at least it gives an idea of the speed of the thing.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry to say.. you are clearly not searching hard enough, YouTube has lots of em 
To get you started check these out:

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=975577

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=804385&p=5047297&hilit=Videos#p5047297


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Think Ive watched most of them. Most not that exciting, or TT or TTS roadster. Seems as if Audi haven't given the car over to the better car reviewers (e.g. Evo, Chris Harris, etc), which also worries me slightly.
The videos with the camera pointed directly at the speedo dont do much for me.
Although the russian one is one I haven't seen before & shows the interior lighting (which I dont think Ive seen on any other vid) - which is prob of interest in another thread
Thanks


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Evo reviewed it:

http://www.evo.co.uk/audi/tt


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi, bizarre - I was going to find and update this thread on Sunday !!

There is a strange new German review where the geezer goes against everything Audi have said/would want to be said about the new TTS (including an inference that it is a ladies car) but then denies this and says its great.

Had not seen the Portuguese one, thanks 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## j4jure (Aug 19, 2012)

Best TTS review so far, IMO:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

This guy does do some good reviews,liked his previous ttrs review as well.

Reading between the lines then,he's struggling with the digital displays and prefers the analogue set up a la mk2 RS and is looking forward till the RS comes out next year with the 2.5ltr.

Exactly like me then


----------



## j4jure (Aug 19, 2012)

leopard said:


> Reading between the lines then,he's struggling with the digital displays and prefers the analogue set up a la mk2 RS and is looking forward till the RS comes out next year with the 2.5ltr.


He further explains in the comments that he found some graphic elements of the VC rather pedestrian-looking when compared to the likes of Mercedes. Still, this guy is all about real world driver's cars and a 911 fanatic, so him liking the new TT so much says a lot, regardless of these minor issues.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

j4jure said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Reading between the lines then,he's struggling with the digital displays and prefers the analogue set up a la mk2 RS and is looking forward till the RS comes out next year with the 2.5ltr.
> ...


I hardly think they're minor issues as he couldn't elaborate because he stated in not so many words that he'd get his ass spanked by Audi if he said any more on the subject and further to that and to your comment he should mean what he says in the video then rather than a memorandum in the comments. :?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

j4jure said:


> Best TTS review so far, IMO:


Good review, and thanks for posting.
His complaints were minor and many simply were personal preference.


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

can_quattro said:


> j4jure said:
> 
> 
> > Best TTS review so far, IMO:
> ...


Yep I agree another excellent review of the TTS with some extremely minor issues


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ttkinka said:


> can_quattro said:
> 
> 
> > j4jure said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey leopard


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

Two video's you maybe haven't seen yet (I guess :lol: downside: it's completely in German)

*TT*
http://www.muenchen.tv/mediathek/katego ... i-quattro/

*TTS*
http://www.muenchen.tv/mediathek/video/3g-audi-tts/


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

can_quattro said:


> Hey leopard


Hey Can't quattro-idiot :lol:


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

A short video about the *Audi TTS vs. Porsche Cayman GTS*
(there is no commentary in the video, just video + music):

http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/vide ... 26559.html


----------



## Juanpauk (May 27, 2015)

j4jure said:


> Best TTS review so far, IMO:


Can't agree more with you guys the guy describes it really well. My TTS is on its way to the UK, it may have to sit for a couple of weeks ready for collection on the 1st Sepmterber.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ah yes, that's the bizarre one I mentioned. I don't quite get his review. He's the one that inferred it was a ladies' car, that his first impression is that it's no different to the mark 2, that it's definitely not a sports car and that the virtual cockpit is pretty useless. Then he says he likes it. Maybe you have to be German to understand that? And he is SO dull. But thank goodness the colour of the car livens it all up.

He might be looking forward to it, but he isn't going to be test driving the RS in a hurry.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I'd guess in circa 12 months....


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> I'd guess in circa 12 months....


Hope not,I'm banking on Q1 2016.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Juanpauk said:


> j4jure said:
> 
> 
> > Best TTS review so far, IMO:
> ...


A nice review, especially as it's a manual I have on order. He didn't really have anything negative to say except the exhaust note. I have to say the exhaust note sounds better than my A5 TDI!

September 1st count down continues....


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Finally someone figured out how to make a good looking video




I think this beats the official audi promotional video (which i though was terrible)


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

@dink Nice video!

Some other videos:

*Coupé*
Audi TT winter training (no talking)
Audi TT 2.0 quattro / VW Golf (almost no talking)
Audi TT 2.0 TDI Ultra (184 HP) (no talking)
Audi TT (English)
Audi TT (English)
Audi TT Coupé (Dutch)
Audi TT Coupé 2.0 TDI (German)
Audi TTS vs BMW M235i (German)
Audi TT Coupé (French)
Audi TT Coupé (Portuguese)

*Roadster*
Audi TTS roadster test drive (no talking)
Audi TT Roadster (German)
Audi TTS Roadster (German)
Audi TT Roadster (French)

*Acceleration*
0-266 km/h (165 mph) acceleration (TTS Launch Control)
0-220 km/h (136 mph) acceleration (TT 2.0)
0-130 km/h (80 mph) acceleration (TTS)
0-160 km/h (99 mph) Sound (TT)


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Epic post, thank you.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

These are my favourite so far packed with detail - German chap but all in English 

*2015/2016 all-new Audi TT & Audi TTS Coupé review test drive with Ascari racetrack - Autogefühl*





*2015/2016 All-new Audi TTS Roadster test drive REVIEW - Autogefühl*


----------



## The Hemulen (Jun 4, 2014)

They are my favourite one's too. As you say, lots of detail and Thomas is a very likable chap. A nice change from the standard Alpha male types that often present these YouTube reviews.


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

tt3600 said:


> These are my favourite so far packed with detail - German chap but all in English
> 
> *2015/2016 all-new Audi TT & Audi TTS Coupé review test drive with Ascari racetrack - Autogefühl*
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting! Nice reviews!


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

May have been posted previously, but this is one of the better vids of the TT (non-S) in blue


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I love how Thomas form Autogefuhl jokes about how everything in the TTS he has been given by Audi is basically an optional extra, he delivers that line with knowing understatement! Wish there had been a few more driving shots instead of the Audi b-roll stock footage, but yes, it's a very in-depth view.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

Audi TT USA Quick Spin and Review


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice one on the design:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

TTS vs tree. The Sepang looks amazing in this video.






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> TTS vs tree. The Sepang looks amazing in this video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sepang looks amazing, but the ride looks amazingly harsh and not even on 20's.
How much does Mag Ride help if you don't want to loosen your fillings?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

As he pointed out, he was driving at speed on rural country lanes in England and as such, a world away from Tarmac in Dubai. Those roads would even rattle a Rolls.

I've tested the 20s on the mark 3 and the ride is MUCH better than with the 19s on my mark 2, presumably because there is 10 years of technological improvement between the 2 cars.

Unless you are riddled with back pain now, you will be fine with either the 19s or 20s.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

But finer with the 19's


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Have ordered the 19s for mine, but there was precious little difference. Oh, apart from the price, which is definitely harsher in the 20s!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Have ordered the 19s for mine, but there was precious little difference. Oh, apart from the price, which is definitely harsher in the 20s!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Assuming your test drive was in the TTS and not the TT did you try out the Mag Ride in 'comfort' mode and if so
how much difference did this make? As I am likely to go for the TT (where Mag Ride is an expensive optional) rather
than the TTS I want to find out whether Mag Ride is worth the money.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I am afraid I mainly hammered it in dynamic and sport. I wanted to feel what the TTS was like in its "hardest" setting on the 20s. Magnetic ride is popular and doesn't seem to be in the gimmicks box - but it depends on how much the option is and whether it's worth simply upgrading to the TTS anyway.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> I am afraid I mainly hammered it in dynamic and sport. I wanted to feel what the TTS was like in its "hardest" setting on the 20s. Magnetic ride is popular and doesn't seem to be in the gimmicks box - but it depends on how much the option is and whether it's worth simply upgrading to the TTS anyway.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Out of interest were you unaccompanied or did the salesperson go with you on the test drive; and if the latter
did they get uptight about you giving the car a bit of a thrashing? How long did you have for the test drive?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Neh, he was cool - even when i accidentally hit 90. Twice. He has a good relationship with his managers, which will be just as well considering they get emails when test cars get a bit nippy. The TTS is just too fun - I had no idea it was that speed, it was effortless. All the salespeople I have met have been really chill, except Harald Wood who were a bunch of old miseries.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Audi USA have some great short videos. They are generally not dynamic driving ones, but more often serve as explanatory videos about certain key features. Here's one on the VC and of course, you can click on their channel for more. Others include voice recognition, the capless fuel thingy, the digit air-con dials etc.





Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Sherry13,

Interesting vids. Whilst waiting for delivery I've been trying to find an online or downloadable copy of the car user manual but can't find one at mo, these have answered a few questions though.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't think anyone has found the manual online yet.

Here are some more:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL ... 8ol4eswh4w
The full Audi USA TT playlist





Review of a TT *with radar* and odd reflectors. Is that a non- EU thing?





The main man blathers on about the interior design, which he didn't do anyway. But interesting nonetheless





Mr Virtual Cockpit himself - the only person in the world who can get voice activation to work?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

And who is the forum's silver fox? Step forward and identify yourself!

Nice video anyway and a must if you are thinking of the glacier white TTS on 19s with red callipers.






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes sorry about that! Children and pets of a nervous disposition beware..... :wink:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

SpudZ, have you noticed if you press the Nav button on the steering wheel you get a different message to when you press the Nav/Map button in the centre? Find that odd!

Nice video... but 35 miles left in 1/4 of the tank!  :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Good vid,but you're wrong on two pointers.

1) The location of the rings on the bonnet 

2) The discount available on the tts.£4733 without trying 

http://www.coast2coastcars.co.uk/car-qu ... e_type_F=C


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Mr R said:


> Nice video... but 35 miles left in 1/4 of the tank!  :lol:


Lol! Yeah I didn't buy it for its fuel efficiency


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Would be interesting to see how that turns out when you go to buy the car, I just bought a MK3 with staff discount and it was only 10%.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

johnny_hungus said:


> Would be interesting to see how that turns out when you go to buy the car, I just bought a MK3 with staff discount and it was only 10%.


Well they obviously don't think enough of you then :lol:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

What was going on with the Hitchcock-style flies?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

leopard said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > Would be interesting to see how that turns out when you go to buy the car, I just bought a MK3 with staff discount and it was only 10%.
> ...


 :lol: I don't work for them


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

johnny_hungus said:


> Would be interesting to see how that turns out when you go to buy the car, I just bought a MK3 with staff discount and it was only 10%.


I've just ordered and also got 10% on a car that literally turned up at the dealers 10 minutes later


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ChinsVXR said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > Would be interesting to see how that turns out when you go to buy the car, I just bought a MK3 with staff discount and it was only 10%.
> ...


Well done,that's the way to do it 

It would be interesting to have a comparison on your previous steeds,notably the Bimmer,Merc and Porsche..


----------



## 6foot2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ha! I got 10.55% discount and I'm rubbish at negotiating! But I do have to wait 2 months, not 10 minutes


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

ChinsVXR said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > Would be interesting to see how that turns out when you go to buy the car, I just bought a MK3 with staff discount and it was only 10%.
> ...


Yes, well done that man, it seems that 10% is a fairly standard discount across most dealers. I got the same from Carwow too.

Glacier White is a great colour.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

This one is a hoot, some great driving shots.

She changes into more sensible shoes for the test, you'll be reassured to know.















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

sherry13 said:


> This one is a hoot, some great driving shots.
> 
> She changes into more sensible shoes for the test, you'll be reassured to know.
> 
> ...


Very nice, but I don't like the way they keep trying to distract you by focusing on the car from time to time.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ha!

Meanwhile, this guy reviews it from the gadgets PoV.






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Hungarian TTS police car




Never seen so many people look so bored and unimpressed.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Like - paid for by Hungarian tax payers? Unbelievable. Great irony though in Germany selling a car to a state police force while forcing austerity on the whole of Europe.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Like - paid for by Hungarian tax payers? Unbelievable. Great irony though in Germany selling a car to a state police force while forcing austerity on the whole of Europe.


Looks like it was donated by Audi (Hungary) - http://www.autopro.hu/en/news/Audi-Hung ... ent/14438/


----------



## UdoG (Aug 23, 2015)

Crazy TT on highway...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

UdoG said:


> Crazy TT on highway...


Those crazy Russki's.I think you'll find he's flying the flag for the mk2 though


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

That's an indicator of what's going to happen 10 years down the line as the MMI throws its toys out of the pram..


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Another German review (in English) from Thomas... This time the TT Sport Roadster, S-Line






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## j4jure (Aug 19, 2012)

New and best audi TT commercial yet IMO:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

j4jure said:


> New and best audi TT commercial yet IMO:


It's a thumbs up from me as well! :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

That is actually.... really good. Like epic car commercials of old. The realisation of the 'toy' TT is also brilliantly done.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep +1,best one to date with the "kitchen sink" thrown in for good measure.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Love that photography technique where they make real life objects look like toys by blurring the surroundings to make it look like a macro lens was used. Never seen it done with video though.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Italian TT S-Line Roadster review...


----------



## j4jure (Aug 19, 2012)

Some behind the scenes of the Reality Check TV commercial:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

4.5 month update for those who are interested:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

A nice unbiased review and agree with comments especially regarding the complexity of the MMI.

As a sidenote it amuses me that Audi call the interior black,more like grey but that's just me.

Make sure to do a 12 month update as well if you happen to hold onto it for that long


----------



## 6foot2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Nice review spudz, thanks. 
That gap in the side skirt is poor - looks almost like it's missing an anchor point...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> 4.5 month update for those who are interested:


Nice - might want to edit out the bit where the speedo was clearly faulty and showing something about 69mph


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> 4.5 month update for those who are interested:


Good stuff. The girlfriend really liked the separate volume / skip control when riding with me so she could skip to another song if not liking the current one or adjust the volume without having to bother me.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Another great review, thanks for posting. Hope to do one this weekend as well.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

You are all too kind...

If you really want a laugh, try watching it with the Auto Generated Subtitles on.... Whowa boy steady! Mind you, they probably make more sense than me [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, good video SpudZ, and for taking the time to put across your thoughts.


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice video review *SpudZ*, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

TTS Roadster vs S3 Cabriolet






The TTS Roadster is a cousin of Sherry's fine car. 8)


----------



## mplgaus (Aug 15, 2015)

Great video SpudZ!


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

SpudZ

Informative review. Thanks for putting in the time to make it so in depth.

Look forward to the next one....


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey good to see reviews like these, appreciate the time taken to do this


----------



## galum (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks spudZ. Very informative!


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice review thanks, only thing that would annoy me a little is the sill gap.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes really nice video SpudZ. Thanks for taking the time to post both of your videos; they're also very helpful to people like me who are considering buying a new tt. Have you attempted to get the ill fitting side skirts rectified at your dealership?
The gap is not acceptable on any new car yet alone one that costs north of £40K.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Arbalest said:


> Yes really nice video SpudZ. Thanks for taking the time to post both of your videos; they're also very helpful to people like me who are considering buying a new tt. Have you attempted to get the ill fitting side skirts rectified at your dealership?
> The gap is not acceptable on any new car yet alone one that costs north of £40K.


I have seen it on several showroom models, so it's quite common I guess.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Arbalest said:


> Yes really nice video SpudZ. Thanks for taking the time to post both of your videos; they're also very helpful to people like me who are considering buying a new tt. Have you attempted to get the ill fitting side skirts rectified at your dealership?
> The gap is not acceptable on any new car yet alone one that costs north of £40K.


Thank you. I've been back during the 'honeymoon' period and it was agreed that it wasn't acceptable. 4 months on and I'm still awaiting a callback..... I subsequently found out that they are adjustable and will probably get them to fiddle about on the 1st service.

I'm planning on a new vid before too long - Just need to find an open stretch without too much Fed presence...


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Spudz, I showed your first video to my dealer and asked him his views and he hadn't been aware of an issue with the sills, but they deliberately ensured that they were fine (well, acceptable) on mine when it came in. They also checked a load of other TTs and saw that they had the same problem! Can't wait for the next vid, I am planning one this weekend if the weather is OK.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

SpudZ said:


> Arbalest said:
> 
> 
> > Yes really nice video SpudZ. Thanks for taking the time to post both of your videos; they're also very helpful to people like me who are considering buying a new tt. Have you attempted to get the ill fitting side skirts rectified at your dealership?
> ...


As far as I can make out the side skirts issue is present in one form or another on most if not all TTS or S-line cars but to varying degrees. White certainly shows it up more and I would say SpudZ is more prevalent that mine. I raised mine through Audi customer services who responded saying that it was within acceptable tolerances. I'm not all that fussed as you can't see it 99% of the time and there is always the risk that they will make more of a mess of it trying to sort it out rather than leaving it alone! Other than this one issue the car is simply fabulous!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> Spudz, I showed your first video to my dealer and asked him his views and he hadn't been aware of an issue with the sills, but they deliberately ensured that they were fine (well, acceptable) on mine when it came in. They also checked a load of other TTs and saw that they had the same problem! Can't wait for the next vid, I am planning one this weekend if the weather is OK.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks Sherry. My next is on the new Civic Type R (so probably not a lot of takers on here). It'll be a walk around & driving one.
However, I am keen to do a TTS v Type R video at some point on the disused Melton airfield, so that could be a bit of fun!


----------

